# مناظير يظهر بها سحر القلم الرصاص ...free hand ...روعه ...لاتفوتكم



## عاشق حب رسول الله (15 فبراير 2007)

لاشك ان للقلم الرصاص سحر خاص ...وحركته في فضاء الورق الابيض يشعرك ان كل خط يتنفس ويشعر ويحس ......
انه سحر الـ free hand !!!!


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (15 فبراير 2007)

هل تشتم رائحة الجمال !!!؟


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (15 فبراير 2007)

انه سحر الـــfree hand


----------



## الإياد (15 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر جدا صور رائعة


----------



## الوسام الماسى (15 فبراير 2007)

تسلم الايادى روعة 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## meema (15 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
ال free hand فعلا له سحر خاص و مختلف و انا شخصيا افضله على الاظهار بالكمبيوتر


----------



## 3bdalr7man (15 فبراير 2007)

_جزاك الله خيرا بجد لو يمكن شرح كيفية الرسم free hand بطريقة سهلة ويكون ليكم جزيل الشكر_


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 فبراير 2007)

اكثر من روعة للجمال
واكثر من باقات التناغم في الخيال

خطوط عبيرها عميق
وعبقها اجمل من العقيق

يهز الكيان
ويستدعي الجمال في الزمان والمكان

اخونا الفاضل عاشق حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

ابدعت في تقديم الجمال لنا
على طبق من صفحة تتلالأ بموضوعك الذي يخطف الوجدان

لك امتناني 
عن تلك الخطيات اليدوية الجميلة

ولقد تذكرت بها مشروع تخرجي ( طبعا انتهى الان وعفى عليه الزمان )
وكان مركز تنمية ريفي
فقد كنت اظهرته باليد الحرة بالكامل
من مساقط ومقاطع وواجهات ومتتابعات بصرية وخلافه

حيث ان الرسم والاظهار باليد الحرة احيانا يظهر فكرة التصميم
فيكون وظيفيا في اظهار الخامة التي تم تصميم المشروع بها 
وقد كانت خامة المشروع هي الطفلة 

وقد عبرت اليد الحرة عن الخامة بشكل 
جعلني اعشق الرسم باليد الحرة

حقيقة
اشكر لك كل لحظة قدمتها لتطرح لنا هذا الموضوع المبدع
​


----------



## مازن هندي (16 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## hassan1985 (16 فبراير 2007)

فعلا ان لل free hand سحره الخاص
والذى من رأيى المتواضع يفوق احساس البرامج الهندسية الخطيرة جدا وتطورها الرائع
لكنها لاتزال جامده أما ال free hand فيعطيك احساس التنفس 
ولقد احسنت التعبير واختيار الكلمات فى موضوعك الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## metalsword (16 فبراير 2007)

أخي عاشق حب رسول الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تعبيرات معمارية جميلة ورسومات فنية رائعة 
الرسم باليد الحرة يعطي أصدق تعبير عن الموضوع المعماري 
كل الشكر لكم لتقديمكم هذه الرسوم المعبرة الجميلة لنا وأتمنى لكم كل التوفيق


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (16 فبراير 2007)

فعلا الفري هاند له مذاقه الخاص
شكرا يا أخي


----------



## محمد الأسوانى (16 فبراير 2007)

مشاركه رائعه
فعلا الفرى هاند له روح واحساس مختلف تماما عن الاخراج بالآله الصماء


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (16 فبراير 2007)

الإسكتشات المنظورية روعة كثير ....والإظهار بالرصاص أروع وأروع............
لكن المناظير الملونة في المشاركة رقم2 معقول مرسومة فري هاند......شكلها وكأنها مرسومة على الكمبيوترأو بالمسطرة.......فأرجو التوضيح أخي الكريم عاشق حب رسول الله.........
لكن بصراحة الرسومات روعة كثير وفعلا هي رسومات معمارية فنية رائعة فعلا....نفسي تكون عندي مثل هذة القدرة في رسم الإسكتشات المنظورية...........
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم.......ويعطيك العافية.....


----------



## محمد صلاح رجب (16 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخي
مشكور علي هذه المجموعة من الاسكتشات ...


----------



## جاره الوادي (16 فبراير 2007)

الله يفتح عليك يا اخي هو ده الفن و هي دي الهندسه و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## raindrop (18 فبراير 2007)

يسلمو بيجنن ..
و الكل بيتمنى يقدر يرسم متل هيك 
لانو فيه احساس اكتر من الكمبيوتر 
مشكورين


----------



## KNIGHT (18 فبراير 2007)

مشكووور وجزاك الله الف خير وسلمت يداك ...

صور واشكتشات رائعه في غايه الجمال ... وانا اشجع المعماريين على الfree Hand لأن فعلا له جماله ولغه ورونقه الخاص ...... ( ويعجب الدكاتره كثيير ) ... الله يوفقك وتحياتي الحاره لك ..


----------



## archi_oj (18 فبراير 2007)

thanx very much


----------



## أريج المحادين (20 فبراير 2007)

جميله جدا جدا وشكرا كتير لمواضيعك القيمة والمفيدة والممتعة ذات الفائدة العالية


----------



## haider hady k (20 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا للجمال على الجمال*

:15: :3: :1: :63: 
لا اعرف ما اقول فالرسومات جميلة والقلم الرصاص ابدع واظهر الروعة


----------



## رامينيا (20 فبراير 2007)

عن جد ابداااااااااااااااااااااع .....شكرا كثييييييييييييييير


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (20 فبراير 2007)

مناضير اكثر من رائعه


----------



## لندا محمد (20 فبراير 2007)

ما شاء الله عليك شغل رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة....
ياريت لو تقدر تعلمنا كيفية الرسم اليدوى ...


----------



## gehadag05 (20 فبراير 2007)

روعة واكتر من تحفة 
ما شاء الله عاللي عامل الحاجات دي

وميرسي يا عاشق حب رسول الله عالصور المزهلة دي ومستنيين المزيد


----------



## عاشق المعمار (21 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووور أخي عاشق حب رسول الله


----------



## هند الدغار (4 مارس 2007)

انا مش عارفه اقول ايه بس انت لازم تاخد جايزه على اللى بتعمله فينا ده ياباشمهندس عاشق......واللهم صلى عليك يانبى


----------



## goodgirl (5 مارس 2007)

الاسكتشات تجنن بالرصاص


----------



## محمد عمارالعقيلي (5 مارس 2007)

اخي عاشق حب الرسول هل بامكانك تعليمي 3dmaxوشكرا
اخوك محمد
jawadmr*************


----------



## m we m (5 مارس 2007)

فعلا الصوره حيه تتكلم عن نفسها ,الله يعطيك الف عافيه على مشاركتك معانا هذه المناظير.


----------



## صج مهندسة (5 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية على متل هاي الرسومات الفوق رائعة في نظري.
لاني أعشق الرسم بالرصاص والتظليل بأقام الفحم.
مشكور


----------



## نـــــوران جده (6 مارس 2007)

اول السلام عليكم 
تاني شي جزاك الله كل خير
تالت شي بصراحه في فن وابداع واضح واحساااااااااااس مره حلو وشكرا 
انشاء الله الى الامام....
ممكن صور عن متاحف مائيه او تصميم


----------



## essa2000eg (7 مارس 2007)

تحفة بارك الله فيك ياريت الشباب الجديد فى الكليات الهندسية المعمارية يحاول انه يركز على تنمية مهاراته الخاصة بالرسم الحر Free Hand بالقلم الرصاص فانها تكسبة حساسية النسب الابعاد والتخيل وامكانيه التعبير عما بداخبة فى وقت سريع جدا لكن مؤثر ومعبر


----------



## القريشي (7 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ساجدة لله (8 مارس 2007)

المناظير جميلة جدا جدا و الاظهار اكثر من رائع و خصوصا الاظهار بالقلم الرصاص
ديه موهبة من ربنا سبحانه وتعالى و احسنت تنميتها 
بارك الله فيك مع مزيد من التوفيق


----------



## الفت (8 مارس 2007)

_*ماشااااااااااااااء الله 
ما هذا الفن الرائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*_


----------



## اسلام عباس (9 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مكتب دار العمارة (10 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نشكر الأخ مقدم هذه الرسومات الجميلة


----------



## مكتب دار العمارة (10 مارس 2007)

*مكتب دار العمارة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نشكر الأخ مقدم هذه الرسومات الجميلة


----------



## ساجدة لله (10 مارس 2007)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
المناظير روعة من الجمال و الاظهار بالقلم الرصاص رائع فعلا 
انا نفسى اتعلم كيفية الاظهار بالقلم الرصاص 
ربنا يوفقك دايما ........... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (10 مارس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx soooooooooo much


----------



## هيثم محمد (10 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الرسومات الجميله والرائعه


----------



## سالي_00 (10 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم وبعد:
مشكور جدا جدا واذا لديك اسكتشيات داخلية لمدارس متوسطة ارجو ارسالها في اسرع وقت ممكن ولكم جزيل الشكر..............


----------



## sadamara (10 مارس 2007)

الكلمات تعجز عن الوصف


----------



## روان ناصر (12 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور شي اكثر من رائع بخلي احساسك يتفاعل مع الرسمه و كانك عايشها 
ما في اجمل من الرسم العدي (فري هاند)
يعطيك العافيه و شكرا كتير على الرسمات الرائعه


----------



## المشرف النوبى (12 مارس 2007)

صور جميله جدا بس للاسف ان منها صور غير كامله


----------



## freeribo (13 مارس 2007)

صورجميلة جدا


----------



## إشراقه (14 مارس 2007)

[CENTER]جزاك الله كل خير بجد المناظير اكثر من رائعه تفوق الخيل 
بس انا كان ليا طلب معلش لو حد يعرف موضوع كيفية تعلم المهارات فى استخدام الالوان المائية للاخراج المعمارى :63: ............ وكمان عاوزه اعرف معلش ازاى بيظهر انعكاس الزجاج والمياه والسيراميك فى الاظهار باستخدام الالوان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا ده بالاستعانه بالفوتوشوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ارجو الاهتمام والرد [/CENTER]


----------



## أبوالوليد (17 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
الرسم اليدوي له نكهة خاصة ... الله يعطيك العافية على هذي المناظير الحلوة


----------



## الناصر79 (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع و الصور الرائعه 
فعلا تعابيرك جميله و معبره


----------



## معمارية طموحة (17 مارس 2007)

لطالما جسد الرصاص روعته واعترف الالوان بهيبته وسحره وقوته ورونقه 
ولطالما احببت الرصاص والرمادي , ولطالما كان الرصاص مميزا في حركته وفي عبقه ورائحته الاصيله المرنه.
شكرا اخي عاشق حب رسول الله جعلتني أرغب بالرسم الان 
وشكرا على المناظير الجميله
معماريه طموحه


----------



## فنونه (17 مارس 2007)

مره حلو الي مسويه فناااااااااااااااااااااااااان من جد


----------



## New_Arch (18 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك فعلا انا استمتعت واستفدت
الف الف الف شكر يا عاشق ودي صورة انا كنت راسمها في بداية مشواري المعماري ( الفرقة الاولى عمارة ) يا ريت تعلق عليه وتعطيها تقدير ولو يكن من 10 درجات
:63:


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 مارس 2007)

جميله جدآ
جزيت خيرآ


----------



## الأمل موجود (18 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يــــارا (18 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## jana (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الاسكتشات الرائعة


----------



## المهندسة هدهد (8 مايو 2007)

جميل جدا...


----------



## Arch_M (8 مايو 2007)

رسومات جميلة شكرا لك على اتحافنا بمثل هذه الرسومات 
واتمنى ان نجد اكثر من ذلك منك قريبا


----------



## المهندس امجد (8 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية
شي جميل:63: :12:


----------



## جنان من تسنيم (8 مايو 2007)

الصور جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله فعلا كل خير
شكرااااااااا:77:


----------



## جنان من تسنيم (8 مايو 2007)

السلااااااااااام عليكم
الصور جميلة جداااااااااااااا
جزاك الله فعلا كل خير
شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## د.تخطيط (9 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر جدا صور رائعة


----------



## كل الغلا (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير 

فعلا ابداع


----------



## احمد سويلم (12 مايو 2007)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hossin (13 مايو 2007)

شکرا علی هذه المناظر الرائعه


----------



## a&a (17 مايو 2007)

روعه 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كريم العاني (18 مايو 2007)

حلوة جدا الرسوم اخي العزيز


----------



## joood2004 (18 مايو 2007)

جميل جدا

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hossin (19 مايو 2007)

شکرا علی هذه المواضیع الرائعه


----------



## rafter (19 مايو 2007)

لا فعلا تحفه


----------



## abu jakob (19 مايو 2007)

salam

very good for my-our eyes and soul

salam
abu jakob


----------



## Eng. B.D (23 مايو 2007)

جميل جميل جميل


----------



## mirocat (24 مايو 2007)

الصور ماشاء الله حلوه اوى اوى وكنت عايزه اسألك هو فى برنامج كمبيوتر ممكن يعمل اظهار شبهه كده يعنى ممكن اجمع بين سهوله استخدام الكمبيوتر وسرعته وبين الروح اللى بيعطيها الفرى هاند .لو تعرف برنامج كده ياريت تقولى عليه.وياريت تتفرجو على المنظور بتاع مستشفى السرطان 57357 وتقولولى ده فرى هاند ولا كمبيوتر وشكرا على الاسكتشات الاكثر من رائعه


----------



## طالبة ماستر (24 مايو 2007)

فعلا رسومات جميلة


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (1 نوفمبر 2007)

رائع بمعنى الكلمة


----------



## m_03_taz (1 نوفمبر 2007)

bsra7a el presntation b elcomputer agmad bkteeer mn elfree hand


----------



## hassandiab (1 نوفمبر 2007)

دايما المواهب التى يهبها الله لبعض الأفراد لها سحر خاص ( سبحان الله )


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً جداً على المناظير الجميلة


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله
بصراحة
تحفة
جميلة جميلة جميلة
وادام الله عليكم هذه الهبة النادرة


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

m_03_taz قال:


> bsra7a el presntation b elcomputer agmad bkteeer mn elfree hand



كل حاجة وليها جمالها
بس وباعتبار ان العمارة من الفنون
فلا اتخيل المقارنة بين لوحة فنية او تشكيلة لاحد الرسامين بصورة لها على برامج ال
CAAD 
المختلفة
ولكن صدق من قال
لولا اختلاف الاراء ................. لبارت السلع
:63:


----------



## khawla.k.k (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جميل جداااااااااااا


----------



## سجاد العراقي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

رائعه ومعبرة وصادقة بلا رتوش .


----------



## معماريه مبدعه (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم عاشق رسول الله .........

بصراحة جبتها من الاخر ... الفري هاند له سحر يجعل الورقة تتنفس ...

اصلا انا برأيي الشخصي المتواضع ان لا معماري ناجح بدون يد تستطيع الرسم فري هاند ..

لا توجد اي مقارنة بين الرسم الحر و الرسم بالاجهزة و برامج الثري دي ..

يعني تخيل انو الجهاز تعطل مثلا و بكرة التسليم ؟؟ شو موقفك .. و هذا اللي صار عدة مرات بزملائي المتعلقين بالكومبيوتر و برامجه للاسف .........

على العموم مشكورررررررر جدا...


----------



## معماريه مبتدئه (1 نوفمبر 2007)

والله رسومات رائعه
ومعبره عن موهبه وفن
شكراا على الموضوع الرائع وننتظر المزيد


----------



## alaanabil (1 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع واسكتشات جميله جدا
وانا من مؤيدى العمل اليدوى لكن للاسف الكمبيوتر
مغطى على الكل وهو اللى مطلوب فقل الاهتمام بالمهارات اليدويه والاهتمام ببرامج الاخراج المعمارى الماكس والفوتوشوب وغيرها لكن مفيش احلى من ال (free hand)
شكرا على الشاركة القيمه كعادتك
فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (2 نوفمبر 2007)

تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## eng_tefa (2 نوفمبر 2007)

برااااااااااااافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
احسنت ما شاء الله


----------



## شادي11 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله وتبارك الله


----------



## أروى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

فعلا ال Free Hand
له سحر غير عادى
مرسى اوى على الصور الجامده دى


----------



## alaa_1986 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

bgd masha2allah 3aleeeeeek 
manazeer gamda geddan 
el freehand to7fa aslan masha2allah bgd 
thank u 4 presenting this beautiful work


----------



## whiteflower (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا صور رائعة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (3 نوفمبر 2007)

ماذا اقول فقد اجدت وابدعت اخي العزيز على قلبي

وطبعا هذا المنتدى ظل مزدهلا ومنفتحا فقط بمشاركاتك الغاية في الابداع

والهادفة والقوية والرائعة

اما المشاركة فلا ازيد على مديح الاعضاء الاعزاء اي شيء فسحر الاسكتش

بقى ويبقى وسيبقى هو الفن الحقيقي بدون اي منازع


----------



## همسات الليل (3 نوفمبر 2007)

فعلا أكثر من رائع ...........أستمتعت جدا وفعلا يا يوجد أجمل من الFREE HAND ألي بيظهر ما بداخل الفنان من أبداع وحس شكرا لك جدا وخالص تحياتي:20: ​


----------



## قطرة مطر (3 نوفمبر 2007)

رائعه اخي 
تقبل مني كل الود


----------



## وليد الثرواني (3 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ريحانة الجنة (3 نوفمبر 2007)

:77:بارك الله بالايادي وذوق رفيع:63:
والصراحة انا من هوات هذا الفن:7:


----------



## طالب أكاديمي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*أمتنى التوفيق لك*

في البداية أحب أن أمسي عليكم بالخير

يعجز اللسان عن وصف روعة الإبداع..........
وتعجز العين ان تصور ما تراه .........
ويعجز الخيال عن التفكير فيما تراه.... 
لا أقو هذا مجاملة لكن ....
هذه أبسط الكلمات عن روعة الإبداع 



أرجـــوا التوفيق لك في حياتك ......


وأتمنى أن نتواصل عبر البريد الإلكتروني 
aahh64656***********


----------



## m_03_taz (4 نوفمبر 2007)

ana m3aky ya doctora me3marya tab3aaan el free hand da mawoheba mn 3and rabena .. bas mesh da el ana batkalm feeh bthy2ly elfanaan mahma kaan fanaan bas bardo 3omr ma elwa7ed hy3raf ytala3 presentation llmshrooo3 free hand zay mahy3melo b max maslan ... ya3ny fe delw2ty mashree3 max ma7dsh ye3raf yefra2 benha we beeeeen el7a2e2a ... el ana 3aoz awslo en elfree hand da mar7la f el2awal yadoob esktshaat we ba2eet el sho3'l computeer... ama ba2a elnas el bt3mel kol elsho3'l free hand f ana bthy2ly howa law rasm 7aga tanya lo7aa y7otaha fma3rd yb2a a7saaan .. ya3ny el m3mary da wa7ed 3aoz yengez nafso b2a7saaan 7aga ... de bsra7a weghet nazry !!!


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 نوفمبر 2007)

m_03_taz قال:


> ana m3aky ya doctora me3marya tab3aaan el free hand da mawoheba mn 3and rabena .. bas mesh da el ana batkalm feeh bthy2ly elfanaan mahma kaan fanaan bas bardo 3omr ma elwa7ed hy3raf ytala3 presentation llmshrooo3 free hand zay mahy3melo b max maslan ... ya3ny fe delw2ty mashree3 max ma7dsh ye3raf yefra2 benha we beeeeen el7a2e2a ... el ana 3aoz awslo en elfree hand da mar7la f el2awal yadoob esktshaat we ba2eet el sho3'l computeer... ama ba2a elnas el bt3mel kol elsho3'l free hand f ana bthy2ly howa law rasm 7aga tanya lo7aa y7otaha fma3rd yb2a a7saaan .. ya3ny el m3mary da wa7ed 3aoz yengez nafso b2a7saaan 7aga ... de bsra7a weghet nazry !!!



وضحت وجهة نظرك وانا مش مختلفة معاك ف النقطة دي
كل حاجة ليها مرحلة صح.....................


----------



## m_03_taz (5 نوفمبر 2007)

u get the point ..


----------



## معمارية سعودية (5 نوفمبر 2007)

رائع جداً جداً
شكراً يا عاشق حب رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)


----------



## شيرين احمد محمود (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا اكثر من رائع


----------



## تامر 2007 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخانا (عاشق حب رسول الله) وأقول بأن الرسم الطرقة اليدوية يثبت وسيظل يثبت أنه الأروع والأجمل.
وأريد إخواني أن أنبه نفسي وإياكم بأمر ؛ وهو أننا نحن الذين صنعنا هذا الحاسب الآلي ونحن الذين طورناه وأعطينا له القدرة على إنتاج المشروعات في أبهى حلة ، ولكن لابد ألا نغفل وألا نترك أنفسنا للاعتماد الكلى على العمل بالحاسب حتى وللأسف أصبح الحال الآن لكثير من المهندسين غاية في الضعف . كنا من قبل نضرب الأمثال للمهندس المعماري بيده الماهرة بالرسم ، والآن أصبح الكثير إذا أمسكت يده القلم ارتعشت ولا يعرف كيف يترجم فكره المعماري إلى رسومات توضيحية بسيطة.
أرجو من إخواني ألا يفهموا أني من أعداء الحاسب الآلي ؛ أبدا أبدا ، ولكن أنا فقط أريد ألا نعتمد عليه اعتمادا كليا 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sasy0o0o (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الصور رائعة 
جزاك الله خيرا
ياريت حد يوضح اكتر ازاى ننمى الموهبة دى او نتغلب على القصور فيها


----------



## الجبل الاشم (6 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (7 نوفمبر 2007)

عطر جمالها ياالعاشق غطى بمكتى الصغير والله .
متشكرة .


----------



## رواء جمال (8 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## لملوم السيد حامد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*سحر القلم الرصاص*

اكثر من رائعة لكم جزيل الشكر وهذة الرسومات تدل علي قدرات فنية متميزة:14:


----------



## معماري عراقي (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خييير

دعواتتييي


----------



## الجبل الاشم (4 يناير 2008)

راائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فضل الله العربي (4 يناير 2008)

أخي العزيز، إنك هنا تثبت مرّة أخرى انّ بإستعمال اليد والقلم و بدون تسخير كلّ التكنلوجيا المتطوّرة التي بحوزتنا يمكن التعبير ذوق و روح رفيعتين و ذو طابع خاصّ، احبّك الرسول و جعلنا جميعا رفاقه في الجنّة ان شاء اللّه، شكراوأتمنى لكم كل التوفيق.


----------



## Mu7ammad (4 يناير 2008)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## م حسناء (5 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك واعطاك العافيه
بس ممكن سؤال؟؟؟؟
هل كل الرسوماتfree hand بايدك ام فى البعض منه باستخدام الكمبيوتر


----------



## الوان (5 يناير 2008)

موضوع رائع وجميل .....في هذه الايام اصبح من النادر ان تجد احداً يرسم المناظير بهذه الروعة .!!!!
وشكراًعلى الموضوع.... :20:


----------



## نرمين زعرب (5 يناير 2008)

فعلا استخدام القلم الرصاص بالاخراج يضفي تأثيرا خاصا و يعطي لمسة فنية ذات ذوق راقي......


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 يناير 2008)

ونفتقد جدا هذة اللمسة الانسانية


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (5 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة رهام (6 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

فعلا غاية في الروعة 

لكنه يحتاج الى يد مبدعه وخيال عميق 

وفقك الله


----------



## sasy0o0o (7 يناير 2008)

وحد يشجع برده


----------



## designer mido (7 يناير 2008)

بالنسبة للاسكتشات الملونة هل هي الون اكوريل ام هي احبار ملونة ink ....انا حاسس انها اقرب من تاثير الاحبار يا ريت لو عندك فكرة تعرفنا


----------



## إسلام البكري (9 يناير 2008)

اسكتشات روعة يا أخي .. شكرا لك


----------



## صدام حاتم (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد تساعدون بتصميم مركز تنمية ريفي


----------



## احمد صالح حابس (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وان شاء الله تعجب الجميع


----------



## نادية (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الصور مو ضاهرة بس انا قبل شوفتهم ولما رجعت اشوفهم تانى ما ظهرو معى 
ياريت الادارة تشوف الموضوع


----------



## kh924 (7 يناير 2009)

الف شكر والله يعطك العافية


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (7 يناير 2009)

للاسف لم تظهر الصور معي شكرا لك على كل حال


----------



## arch_alduribi (14 يناير 2009)

أه ه ه ه ه ه ..... على الرسم الحر....


----------



## ابو هدير (14 يناير 2009)

مشكور على الرسم
خامة اليد والرسم الحر شكل ثاني


----------



## معماري3 (14 يناير 2009)

روعة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجبل الاشم (19 يناير 2009)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww


----------



## zakou1 (19 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (1 مايو 2009)

اية رايكم فيها بعد مالونتها :14::77: حلو ولا اية مستنية :69:


----------



## نسمة النيل (2 مايو 2009)

تكرم علي مدنك لنا بمشاهدة روائع الابداع باليد الحره مشكور


----------



## الإياد (6 مايو 2009)

بصراحة مو كتييير
........................


----------



## أنا معماري قديم (8 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووور جدا حقيقة 
صور رائعة 
حفظ الله هذه الأيادي المبدعة في الخير إن شاء الله


----------



## archmma (8 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
اكثر من روعة


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 مايو 2009)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا ً


----------



## لؤي مجيد (5 يونيو 2009)

عمل جيد جدا ويبقى دائما الــ free hand سحره الخاص حيث يعبر عن لمسان واحاسيس المصمم


----------



## طالبة العفو (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم......بصراحة مجهود جميل وتسلم الايادي...فعلا له سحر خااااص
فكرني فعلا بايام الكلية اصل كنا اخر دفعة تشتغل مانيوال قبل مايطبقوا الرسم والاظهار بالكومبيوتر علي لائحة الكلية ربنا يوفقك


----------



## البسيونى (12 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله افضل واقيم الموضوعات وياريت اتعلم هذا العلم ويكون عندى نفس الجمليات نفع الله بك واسال الله لك ان تستغل هذه الموهبه فى طاعته سبحانه وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (12 يونيو 2009)

بصراحة الــ free hand علم من علوم الرسم اللي لا يهتم بها في جامعاتنا الا الجزء البيسط 
هذا العلم له أسس ومعايير معينة لابد من اي مهندس الاهتمام بها ومعرفتها جيدا لأنها بحد ذاتها تعتبر لغه المهندس 
اخي شكرا جزيلاا على هذه الرسومات


----------



## ma2a (13 يونيو 2009)

ايه الجمال ده
الرسم الحر ليه روعة و جمال تفوق دقة الرسم الاخر
مشكور على مجهودك و افدنــــــــــــــا بالمزيد


----------



## archsaid (13 يونيو 2009)

احترم جدااليدالحره في المعماري


----------



## تنقا (13 يونيو 2009)

رهههههيييييييييييبب وماشاء الله وربنا يزيدك


----------



## سميرعزالدين احمد (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكوراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ARCH. NOOR (30 أكتوبر 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## mohamed2009 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مجو27 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله بالجد روعة يسلموووووووو


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر صورحلو كتير ...........جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hermione (30 مارس 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ده جمال يفوق الوصف


----------



## hananfadi (30 مارس 2010)

حقا اخي صور جد رائعة مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## safety113 (4 أبريل 2010)

لقد جعلتنا نشتم رائحة الطين والجبس
ورائحة شواء الخبز
بارك الله بك
شكرا


----------



## دلوعة فلسطين (4 أبريل 2010)

اشي روعة
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## MOROOOO (5 أبريل 2010)

تحفةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## المهندس سعيد النمر (5 أبريل 2010)

روعه في الجمال تسلم ايدك وعاشق الحبيب


----------



## واحد من النـاس (24 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/23153/1186394898.gif


اخوي عاشق حب رسول الله بارك الله فيك اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع<<وان كان عندي تحفظ على لقبك
واحب ابين لك ان الصورة هذه اللي بتوقيعك شعار الطاوية وهي ديانة مخالفة للدين الاسلامي والعقيدة الصحيحة

تمنيت يكون توضيحي برساله خاصة بس للأسف ماقدرت بسبب عدد المشاركات وانا ما سجلت الا لأجل نصحك خايف عليك من التشبه بهم وعارف انك ما كنت تدري ان هذا شعارهم 
الله يوفقك للحق وينور طريقك


----------



## روعه (24 أبريل 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## المعمارية المبتدئة (24 أبريل 2010)

رائع جدددددددددددااااااااااا 
جد فن راقي وان شاء الله نوصل الى هذا المستوى بس من المؤكد انه يحتاج الى الكثير من التعب والتدريب 
سلمت الايادي


----------



## ورد الجنة (28 أبريل 2010)

صور ومناظير اكثر من رائعة 

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## happy architect (28 أبريل 2010)

إظهار أكثر من رائع بالفعل


----------



## لحن الشجن (28 أبريل 2010)

رائع جدا تسلم الايد اللى رسمتها


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (30 أبريل 2010)

عاشق حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
فعلاا لقد سحرتنا بافري هاند فعلاا روعه بارك الله فيك وفي علمك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## معماريمن (5 مايو 2010)

روعة ياروعه جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## رائدة المستقبل (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## noor22008 (6 مايو 2010)

بصدق صور فى منتهى الروعه جدا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (18 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله هذا هو المعماري


----------



## محممممد (19 يناير 2011)

_:81:فعلآ ال free hand له سحر خاص ولكن ليس كل من يراه يقول ذلك:70:_


----------

